# sexing the sexes



## me red eye arrr (Feb 9, 2005)

hey guys other then thick and skiny as male and female, i noticed that all my females have there teeth showing and the males teeth are blocked behind the lips... have you guys noticed that... for others who has sucessfuly bred rbp's please take a look at your females... but i think im right...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy the read.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry, but I'm sure Frank's link shows that it just isn't possible for it to be that easy. I'm pretty sure the scientist would have figured that out a long time ago. I wish you were right, but you're not. Kevin


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

damn... stomped. its definately not a universal but i think ive noticed things like that too me red eye...


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Piranhas show no outward signs of there sex. Sorry mate.

One question though.. please tell me how you came up with the conclusion that your females are in fact females??


----------



## me red eye arrr (Feb 9, 2005)

Davo said:


> Piranhas show no outward signs of there sex. Sorry mate.
> 
> One question though.. please tell me how you came up with the conclusion that your females are in fact females??
> [snapback]894777[/snapback]​


although my bigest female died a week ago







, i took notes on her body features just to log it then i opened her up... the eggs were intact so i threw them in tha tank for 2 resons one the smell of female faramones and two mainly so they had somethin to munch on wich they did... other then that theyve breed for me and the guy i bought them from...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> me red eye arrr Posted Today, 11:41 AM
> QUOTE(Davo @ Feb 16 2005, 12:35 AM)
> Piranhas show no outward signs of there sex. Sorry mate.
> 
> ...


pheromones are not released that way, at least not the kind your looking for. What you basically released are the trace odors for food. Pheromones come from the thyroid which fish release during growth or fear. There are about 7 types if I recall correctly.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

me red eye arrr said:


> Davo said:
> 
> 
> > Piranhas show no outward signs of there sex. Sorry mate.
> ...


Your female dying is funny!?!?! Psycho...


----------

